# I would love to rent WorldMark Points but don't know how...



## schatterjee (Feb 13, 2009)

Any advice.  I am a WM owner.  We are planning a trip and my sister's family would like to come.  We're wondering about renting.  Any advice on where to look for listings is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## cotraveller (Feb 13, 2009)

You can register on the WorldMark forum, http://forums.trendwest.com/ubb-threads/ubbthreads.php, and find credit rentals there.  You need to provide your owner number when you register and wait for verification from the moderators before you can see the rental board.  The verification is a manual process and typically takes a few days. The price and payment terms are negoiatable between you and the seller.  Many of the listings are from first time renters who are not sure of the process so some patience may be required to complete the deal.

You can also find WorldMark credit rentals on eBay.  Several dealers list there.  The price might be a little higher but you are usually dealing with someone who knows the process and the whole process goes through without any delays.  Typical transfer time is a business day to three after payment is made.

I'm sure someone else will chime in with other areas where you can find rentals also.


----------



## melschey (Feb 13, 2009)

cotraveller said:


> You can register on the WorldMark forum, http://forums.trendwest.com/ubb-threads/ubbthreads.php, and find credit rentals there.  You need to provide your owner number when you register and wait for verification from the moderators before you can see the rental board.  The verification is a manual process and typically takes a few days. The price and payment terms are negoiatable between you and the seller.  Many of the listings are from first time renters who are not sure of the process so some patience may be required to complete the deal.
> 
> You can also find WorldMark credit rentals on eBay.  Several dealers list there.  The price might be a little higher but you are usually dealing with someone who knows the process and the whole process goes through without any delays.  Typical transfer time is a business day to three after payment is made.
> 
> I'm sure someone else will chime in with other areas where you can find rentals also.



You can book with Fax credits. Unlimited in Blue and white time and once every five years in red time a 8 cents per credit.


----------



## LLW (Feb 13, 2009)

schatterjee said:


> Any advice.  I am a WM owner.  We are planning a trip and my sister's family would like to come.  We're wondering about renting.  Any advice on where to look for listings is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!




WWW.WMOwners.com has a rental forum:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=67

You should read the Announcements and Sticky threads in that forum to learn the hows and whys first.

You could also post in the "Wanted to Rent" forum:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=68
Again, read the Announcements and Sticky threads first.


----------



## schatterjee (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the information.  I don't really know why I don't know how to do this but these are great resources!

Thanks again!


----------



## cruisin (Feb 19, 2009)

Go to the worldmarktheclub.com website, many owners there do not know much about renting, you can pick up credits very cheap there sometimes, I guess that is the one benefit of the deveoper run website, lots of mushrooms


----------



## Tokapeba (Feb 19, 2009)

cruisin said:


> Go to the worldmarktheclub.com website, many owners there do not know much about renting, you can pick up credits very cheap there sometimes, I guess that is the one benefit of the deveoper run website, lots of mushrooms



I went to their site and couldn't find anything about renting credits anywhere.

Andy.


----------



## cotraveller (Feb 20, 2009)

Tokapeba said:


> I went to their site and couldn't find anything about renting credits anywhere.
> 
> Andy.



The rental board on the WorldMark forum is only available to WorldMark owners.  You need to be supply your owner number when you register or update your profile.  Verification and approval is a manual process and can take a few days.  Once approved you will find the rental board as the last board on the forum list.


----------

